
Show HN: It's not Jackie Chan – A facial recognition web game - chiliap2
https://carntech.com/jackie.html
======
indescions_2017
T think you're onto something here, chiliap2. Definitely LOL'd when Guy Fieri
came into view.

~~~
ovrdrv3
came across this on me_irl the other day:
[https://i.redd.it/1tcktxsxuplz.jpg](https://i.redd.it/1tcktxsxuplz.jpg)

------
johnramsden
Whoooo, got to 17! Inspired by "not hot dog"?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACmydtFDTGs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACmydtFDTGs)

------
anshk
Haha !! I did it. Set freezeTimer props in React Dev Tools.

------
AriinPHD
Got to 11, at which point the timer was so narrow that I couldn't even look
through them all in order before time ran out. Other that that, fun!

------
bhhaskin
This is pretty brilliant. Good job and thanks for the share!

------
tugberkk
Very good game and idea, congrats :)

------
sneak
My brain is full of fuck

